# NGD! LTD AW-7 (Whitechapel/Alex Wade) 56k run your errands now!!



## Heineken (Jun 15, 2012)

So she came in last night after months of waiting, very much worth it though! Was a bit tricky to capture the beauty of the finish in certain light/angles. 

Guitar has an average weight to it, build quality is top-notch, no blemishes/jagged edges or anything weird like that. I did like the feel of the neck, which is definitely thicker than an Ibanez 7, but the only other 7 I have to compare to is a Schecter Blackjack C7, and this one feels in in between those two. The guitar has a fat sound to it, pickups are hotter than the JB & '59 in my Blackjack C7 so it's much better equipped for ass-kicking metal sound. I did get an ESP case with it too, I did't eff around on this purchase lol.

Big thanks to Alex Wade for designing (IMO) the best 7 string in this price range.

Enjoy!


----------



## ikarus (Jun 15, 2012)

looks fantastic!!!

Happy NGD!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 15, 2012)

I had to do a second take looking at the back because there are no electrical cavities. 
Bad ass guitar man! Enjoy!


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats on finally getting yours man! And yes, it's hard to get good pics of it because the color is so deep and and the flame is tricky to get in certain angles just right. But also yes, well worth the wait!

Happy NGD!!!


----------



## Grack (Jun 15, 2012)

Aaaahh, I cannot put into words the absolute eyegasm I'm having right now; not to mention the dangerous levels of want.

It's beautiful, man, HNGD! 

Also, what kind of camera did you use? I need to invest in one of those.


----------



## Heineken (Jun 15, 2012)

Grack said:


> Aaaahh, I cannot put into words the absolute eyegasm I'm having right now; not to mention the dangerous levels of want.
> 
> It's beautiful, man, HNGD!
> 
> Also, what kind of camera did you use? I need to invest in one of those.



Believe it or not I used the camera on my iPhone 3GS, in the right lighting conditions it takes great pics. SO I don't think people are necessarily using the wrong cameras, just need a lot of light, can't beat natural lighting from a sunny day.


----------



## GTailly (Jun 15, 2012)

It must be the 3rd or 4th time I see one of those in here and each time gets better and better.
I now officially need to try one.
Enjoy!


----------



## Augminished (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice! 

Even though I don't need another seven at the moment I really want to pick one of these up. Congrats!


----------



## Djentleguy (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks so awesome! HNGD!
Why couldn't anybody do a soundtest with it :\ I want to hear the goddamn thing.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd love you forever if you could upload some sound clips 
REALLY want to hear how this thing sounds.


----------



## Heineken (Jun 15, 2012)

I'll try and whip something up this weekend


----------



## Toxin (Jun 15, 2012)

too bad it's not alder


----------



## Ayo7e (Jun 15, 2012)

Toxin said:


> too bad it's not alder


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice to c that all d interest is actually translating in people buying them.
Very nice photos. 
D matte pickguard makes all d difference, great design!


----------



## themike (Jun 15, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous man, congrats!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my God. Every AW-7 post I see the more in love I fall.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jun 15, 2012)

Those are really nice. I've been trying to find one to try out, but I've had no luck... Wouldn't mine getting one and slapping a Hipshot tremolo on it.



Heineken said:


> Big thanks to Alex Wade for designing (IMO) the best 7 string in this price range.


----------



## Heineken (Jun 18, 2012)

My recording PC's power supply died 
Recording clip might take a bit to get posted lol


----------



## nshaw12 (Jun 18, 2012)

Very nice, HNGD!


----------



## mpsk (Jun 18, 2012)

how about body contour? comfortable?


----------



## Heineken (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh it's very comfortable, first flat-top guitar I've had and it's so easy to play.


----------



## vhmetalx (Jun 19, 2012)

Ffuuuuu that is sexy..


----------



## Michael T (Jun 19, 2012)

Want


----------



## Tjore (Jun 19, 2012)

I wish I was one of those straws of grass getting mashed by an LTD AW-7. Would be heaven!
Happy NGD! Looks freaking sweet!


----------



## Nag (Jun 19, 2012)

I knew these would end up being very popular... HNGD !


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice guitar, congrats!


----------



## Panacea224 (Jun 19, 2012)

Very nice, I didn't like the headstock when I first saw it but it is growing on me. Happy NGD!


----------



## Panacea224 (Jun 19, 2012)

capoeiraesp said:


> I had to do a second take looking at the back because there are no electrical cavities.



Same here, I take it you access the electronics by removing the pick guard?


----------



## Heineken (Jun 19, 2012)

Panacea224 said:


> Same here, I take it you access the electronics by removing the pick guard?



Haven't taken it off yet, but that is really the only way things could be setup on this axe.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 20, 2012)

I should be changing the strings on my AW-7 in the next few weeks. When I do, I plan on taking the pickguard off to swap out the 3-way to a 5-way and re-wire the tone pot as a neck pickup volume. 

When I do, I will update here and my post with pics of what lies underneath for all to see.


----------



## xxvicarious (Jun 20, 2012)

Gnarrr! That body looks thick as hell \m/


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 20, 2012)

xxvicarious said:


> Gnarrr! That body looks thick as hell \m/



Surprisingly, it's not. It's the same thickness as a normal ESP or LTD M-series body.


----------



## sivart (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow realy like that color.


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks really nice. If I were to get one, though, I'd be getting a white pearloid pickguard made. The flat black is a little boring for my tastes.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 21, 2012)

Great pictures! Really do the guitar justice. Glad you love it!


----------



## nangillala (Jun 21, 2012)

Cool guitar! Maybe I should think about this when purchasing my next sevenstring 
Is that a "real" top or a photo?


----------



## myrtorp (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice one!

Im thinking of getting one myself, seems like a solid axe!


----------



## slowro (Jun 21, 2012)

happy new guitar day
I love the finish on the back, it looks HARD. I really think I should buy one.
Was the case extra?


----------



## Grack (Jun 21, 2012)

What is the overall sound of the guitar like?


----------



## Heineken (Jun 21, 2012)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Great pictures! Really do the guitar justice. Glad you love it!





Thanks! She's now my main axe now (and yours too haha). I think ESP/LTD should let you revise some of their other guitars.



nangillala said:


> Is that a "real" top or a photo?



No clue lol, maybe Alex could chime in 





slowro said:


> happy new guitar day
> Was the case extra?



Yes, but it fits like a glove so to me it was worth it.




Grack said:


> What is the overall sound of the guitar like?



Pickups are a great set of passives for metal, hotter than the Passives in my Schecter Blackjack C7. It's slightly on the dark side in terms of tone, but I'm sure your taste in tone could be dialed-in to taste to compensate on on the amp side.


----------



## I_CUM_BLOOD (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry to budge in but i think LTD didn't include hipshot bridge as compared to his original prototype.







VERSUS






Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## NeglectedField (Jun 23, 2012)

Utterly gorgeous


----------



## Heineken (Jun 23, 2012)

I_CUM_BLOOD said:


> Sorry to budge in but i think LTD didn't include hipshot bridge as compared to his original prototype.
> 
> Can anybody confirm this?



You sir are correct, I remember Alex mentioning them doing this to save costs I believe. But I really can't complain.


----------



## The Only Factor (Jun 23, 2012)

Heineken said:


> You sir are correct, I remember Alex mentioning them doing this to save costs I believe. But I really can't complain.



This is in fact correct. Alex also went on to say that the stability of the bridge on the production model was just as good as the Hipshot one, which I personally can agree with. At least with the production model one, you can still get and use the GraphTech string saver saddles on it, which is a plus.

And also - I wound up changing the strings and did the rewiring I intended to do with my AW-7 (change 3-way to the DiMarzio multi-pole 5-way and change the tone to neck pickup volume...). I remember that a few guys were asking about if these were actually front-routed or not, and the answer is YES. I have a few pics of my work on it today and will post them in my AW-7 thread in a minute, so keep an eye for it.


----------



## zilla (Nov 7, 2012)

bumping from the dead. any update on what lies underneath the pickguard?


----------



## Hosam Araby (Sep 4, 2013)

Dude , how about the strings tension ? , i'm completely confused between this beast and the Schecter SLS C-7 , what do you think


----------



## Heineken (Sep 4, 2013)

Hosam Araby said:


> Dude , how about the strings tension ? , i'm completely confused between this beast and the Schecter SLS C-7 , what do you think



Schecters are a 26.6inch scale (I believe) and the AW7 is a 25.5inch. You could get by with the same string tension between the two scales, but keep in mind there will be a tad bit of slack when you go down in scale



zilla said:


> bumping from the dead. any update on what lies underneath the pickguard?



Still no clue, never checked underneath.


----------



## Carnage (Sep 4, 2013)

HNGD!


----------



## dwizted (Sep 4, 2013)

I want one of these badly...


----------



## GToms (Oct 4, 2013)

Beautiful ! I think I'll buy an AW-7 in few months if I can... But anyone can tell me if we can tune an AW-7 (or any other 25.5 scale guitar) in drop F please ? Sorry for potential mistakes, I'm french.


----------



## Heineken (Oct 6, 2013)

There's a chance that I might be selling her, or more likely trading for an amp.


----------



## erdiablo666 (Oct 6, 2013)

She looks incredible mate, enjoy and HNGD!


----------



## sdfhsjzhuang (Oct 7, 2013)

So she came in last night after months of waiting


----------

